# Personal Security



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

So, a recent thread got me wondering about something...

Whenever I visit and when I eventually move to the PI, one of the hobbies I plan on actively pursuing is photography. Of course I would avoid areas generally regarded as dangerous. But, say I wanted to take a day trip somewhere (take your pick)... what are your opinions about being safe? Would being with my wife AND a trusted driver be acceptable for most situations.

As you can guess, Good photography equipment is expensive and many times requires more that just a camera...

Your thoughts?


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Trust your girls instincts...

There are areas that you will be safe in but that can even turn to **** if u in-counter Red Horse intoxicated Pinoys... 

I take day trips often and walk out in the bush for up to 8 klms every week. So far I have been ok. I have just got back into Zamboanga City from Ipil and Dipalog where the road trip can have bandits robbing buses and kidnappings.

Your danger generally will come after dark. regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bush Bunnies*



seram said:


> Trust your girls instincts...
> 
> There are areas that you will be safe in but that can even turn to **** if u in-counter Red Horse intoxicated Pinoys...
> 
> ...


Amen to that Bro. The Red Horse Beer brings out the worst in the locals. I liken it to the American Indians and their inability to handle alcohol of any kind. You can't fix stupid and the booze on top of it is a very dangerous recipe! 


Gene


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

HVACman said:


> So, a recent thread got me wondering about something...
> 
> Whenever I visit and when I eventually move to the PI, one of the hobbies I plan on actively pursuing is photography. Of course I would avoid areas generally regarded as dangerous. But, say I wanted to take a day trip somewhere (take your pick)... what are your opinions about being safe? Would being with my wife AND a trusted driver be acceptable for most situations.
> 
> ...


id buy firearm for your driver and get him permit, and have him pratice with it when you go out take driver and gun with you better to be safe than sorry


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

kermit123 said:


> id buy firearm for your driver and get him permit, and have him pratice with it when you go out take driver and gun with you better to be safe than sorry


Wow, this thread came back from the dead.

Interesting idea Kermit. I'd have to give that some thought. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable having two people (potentially the bad guy and my driver) with guns. Don't get me wrong, I'm a gun owner myself, but the thought of two untrained/undisciplined people firing off twice as many bullets around me isn't very comforting.

That said, I do understand the deterrent and extra protection that might offer. Maybe if the driver was ex police, ex military or at least someone experienced and comfortable handeling firearms I might feel more comfortable. But then comes the problem of finding someone trustworthy. So far our drivers have been my wife's, family members.


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I can't tell much about other areas than Cavite - here it's just as safe as any areas in denmark.

I've been travelling around here on my own (selling) and have never encountered any problems. In fact most people have been very helpful when they see this "joe" looking around not knowing where the freck he was.

Of course here are bad seeds, as anywhere else in the world, but mostly they come from metro manila. And we have awesome police here as well, both cavite police and dasmarinas police - in their latest encounter with a hi-jacking they simply killed them all. One of the bad seed were a policeman from manila.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

sysop32 said:


> Well, I can't tell much about other areas than Cavite - here it's just as safe as any areas in denmark.
> 
> I've been travelling around here on my own (selling) and have never encountered any problems. In fact most people have been very helpful when they see this "joe" looking around not knowing where the freck he was.
> 
> Of course here are bad seeds, as anywhere else in the world, but mostly they come from metro manila. And we have awesome police here as well, both cavite police and dasmarinas police - in their latest encounter with a hi-jacking they simply killed them all. One of the bad seed were a policeman from manila.


Finally, a good guy wins one story.:clap2:


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

HVACman said:


> Interesting idea Kermit. I'd have to give that some thought. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable having two people (potentially the bad guy and my driver) with guns. Don't get me wrong, I'm a gun owner myself, but the thought of two untrained/undisciplined people firing off twice as many bullets around me isn't very comforting.
> 
> That said, I do understand the deterrent and extra protection that might offer. Maybe if the driver was ex police, ex military or at least someone experienced and comfortable handeling firearms I might feel more comfortable. But then comes the problem of finding someone trustworthy. So far our drivers have been my wife's, family members.


Fully agree. The idea of someone other than me being armed, and then being thrown into a situation where you don't know how they would react doesn't give me a warm, fuzzy feeling.

Maybe some defensive driving classes would be better. Get away before things go south on you.


----------

